# papper tunning help Bear anarchy HC



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

First thing to do is check for fletching contact. Your bareshaft flight looks better than your fletched which makes me think that you may be getting some contact.

Second thing to do is to set the top draw stop 1/8" ahead of the bottom. Do that by adding a twist or 2 to the buss cable. That will bring your ATA down a little and your draw weight up a bit. I'd guess that you may not be getting the maximum draw weight.

Third, after changing the timing, raise the nock point to 1/8" high then try again and see what you get.


----------



## Antonio Amaral (Jul 21, 2013)

bareshafts hitting high 

applied lipstick on the vanes and absolutely no contact with rest, or cables


will work on buss cable


----------



## Antonio Amaral (Jul 21, 2013)

two turns on buss cable and one turn in control cable, top cam is like 1/8 ahead of the bottom

better now


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like you could still stand a little more on the buss. You're close so I'd use the yoke legs and put 1/2 twist into each and see if that doesn't clear up the last bit of your nock low. Either that or you could raise your nock point a little bit if you like where your cam sync is now.


----------



## Antonio Amaral (Jul 21, 2013)

half turn on each yoke leg and nock point a litlle high

I'm happy now










thanks a lot my friend


----------

